# Sharpening your own bits.



## hardboard (Apr 13, 2008)

Been making a lot of oak flooring for my house done made about 200 pieces ranging from 48" long 8" long. Done it all with one tongue and groove set for $36.95. Saw a youtube video where a man took a fine grit small paddle diamond stone and didnt sharpen the bevel side just the flat side it works real well already ran about 200 pieces and the bits are still as sharp as they were new just do it after about 30 boards and you will be good to go use some honing oil and keep bits clean.


----------



## peds5 (Oct 26, 2013)

could a whetstone work too.


----------



## Stick486 (Jan 4, 2013)

peds5 said:


> could a whetstone work too.


too soft...
they will hardly tickle carbide...


----------



## lake9guy (Feb 7, 2015)

*how to sharpen an old bit*

I have an old bit given to me-- is sort of like a cove profile with a 1/2" or so long taper above the homemade cove shape. This long taper has been used and abused, and now has a wavy edge maybe 1/32nd or so deep. My Q: any hope for this? maybe grind it flat, file it, the wet/dry sandpaper? I have not sharpened any router bits, but have had some success with chisels. Would really appreciate your thoughts. Thanks lake9guy.


----------



## paduke (Mar 28, 2010)

lake9guy said:


> I have an old bit given to me-- is sort of like a cove profile with a 1/2" or so long taper above the homemade cove shape. This long taper has been used and abused, and now has a wavy edge maybe 1/32nd or so deep. My Q: any hope for this? maybe grind it flat, file it, the wet/dry sandpaper? I have not sharpened any router bits, but have had some success with chisels. Would really appreciate your thoughts. Thanks lake9guy.


Is this a HSS or carbide bit?


----------



## Phil P (Jul 25, 2010)

You can _hone_ a carbide blade with a diamond hone or green carbide grit, but to _sharpen_ it properly requires a proper grinding machine set-up to retain all the clearance angles, etc. I will "touch-up" a cutter a time or maybe two to get another 50 ft out of it, but there comes a time when I need to bite the bullet and send it in for resharpening. The touching-up approach can't be used on spirals at all. The only exception to any of this is the disposable tip carbide tooling I use for template trimming, etc. Twenty to thirty seconds a tip to turn around (to a sharp edge) or to replace if all the edges are done for. Far better for guys like me who work away from base a lot

Regards

Phil


----------



## tvman44 (Jun 25, 2013)

Where can carbide router bits be sent for good resharpening at a decent price (less than cost of new bit)?


----------



## Cherryville Chuck (Sep 28, 2010)

You can google it. Here's one. Shop of Sharp 504-738-6063. You'll have to call them for prices. I doubt small cheap ones are worth it.


----------



## paduke (Mar 28, 2010)

tvman44 said:


> Where can carbide router bits be sent for good resharpening at a decent price (less than cost of new bit)?


Google "GRINDING" for a local industrial grinding shop one close to me does


----------



## DaninVan (Jan 1, 2012)

Yellow Pages..."Saw Sharpening". Almost guaranteed to do carbide bits as that's what the cabinet shops need done, blades and bits.


----------



## fire65 (Oct 29, 2008)

I agree with everyone. I do hone my bits with a diamond stone a couple of times, but these days I bid bits into a job and move one. 
NOW, 20+ years ago when I had no money and was getting into wood and contracting, raising a family and shopped for saw blades for a week. 
I used to use my dremel with a diamond bit and sharpen my router bits. I know everyone says do not do it, but it worked out pretty well.
That said, I have been sharpening things since I was a child. I say it can be done if you really have to.


----------



## Davif (Nov 24, 2014)

Keep the carbide clean and hone the flat edge and you'll get a lot more use out of the cutters. 

Carbide does require diamond honing stone.


----------



## honesttjohn (Feb 17, 2015)

Can send em to Ridge Carbide Tool

ridgeblades.com

800.443.0992

They make great carbide saw blades, too - in USA - it's really New jersey, but they're close to USA

HJ


----------



## Stick486 (Jan 4, 2013)

honesttjohn said:


> they make great carbide saw blades, too - in usa - it's really new jersey, but they're close to usa
> 
> hj


*snork!!!!!!*


----------

